# Jackson-pratt drain



## donnagullikson (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not sure I can bill for these drain placements but I will ask.  Patient came in and had a hematoma evacuation of left calf with debridements done and placement of two Jackson-Pratt drains.  Is the placement of these drains included in the surgical code for hematoma evacuation?  And if billable what code do I use?

Thanks,


----------



## avon4117 (Jun 3, 2017)

yes the drains are inclusive in the surgery..unfortunately..i think the doctors should get paid for it..


----------

